# Shaving head with a nakiri



## Talal (Jan 19, 2013)

this guy is nuts..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEbQdSYz2Zc

as a wet shaver i assure you this is crazy!


----------



## Birnando (Jan 19, 2013)

This kind of vids pops up from time to time.
I am still trying to figure out why they do, other than as a way to brag about the ability to put an edge on a knife...
I prefer to perform my daily head-shaves with a proper straight razor myself


----------



## Talal (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> This kind of vids pops up from time to time.
> I am still trying to figure out why they do, other than as a way to brag about the ability to put an edge on a knife...
> I prefer to perform my daily head-shaves with a proper straight razor myself



yes true, but the way this guy was taking those long strokes.. i was just shocked... and ive never seen it done with a nakiri haahha


----------



## bieniek (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> I prefer to perform my daily head-shaves with a proper straight razor myself



And you propably have enough of these not to need nakiri for the job 
Hope U had nice holiday B 

Ive seen this guy shaving with CCK cleaver but whats the point I havent catched that. Hes from Sweden


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been cutting my vegetables with a straight razor for years. This is no big deal....


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wish my head was that smooth. I have "hockey head" so I keep a full head of hair to cover up my road map of bumps, lumps and scar tissue.


----------



## Talal (Jan 19, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I've been cutting my vegetables with a straight razor for years. This is no big deal....



lol


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 19, 2013)

His head looked pretty smooth before he started which makes me wonder. I'm always looking for a better way. Haven't found anything better than Gillette Power Fusion.

-AJ


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> I am still trying to figure out why they do, other than as a way to brag about the ability to put an edge on a knife...



Couldn't agree more. I guess there are different approaches to sharpening. I prefer fairly toothy edges that last a long time whereas others seem to be obsessed with taking edges as fine as they possibly can until they can split atoms. Seems entirely pointless to me. It seem these people enjoy sharpening the knives more than actually using them. Guess it would be useful if you use a lot of coconuts maybe?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2013)

Scraping an already shaved head with a dull knife is :lame:


----------



## The hekler (Jan 19, 2013)

He was bald to begin with! I have tried a couple time to shave my head with a straight, but my hair just grows to dense for even the heaviest wedges to do anything. If I want speed I use a head blade, nifty little invention that works great if I wanna get super smooth I use a DE.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 19, 2013)

The hekler said:


> He was bald to begin with! I have tried a couple time to shave my head with a straight, but my hair just grows to dense for even the heaviest wedges to do anything. If I want speed I use a head blade, nifty little invention that works great if I wanna get super smooth I use a DE.



I have several head blades. What's a DE?

-AJ


----------



## Birnando (Jan 19, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> I have several head blades. What's a DE?
> 
> -AJ



A DE is a double edge razor.
Like a Gillette Fatboy or thousands of other similar ones..


----------



## mainaman (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> This kind of vids pops up from time to time.
> I am still trying to figure out why they do, other than as a way to brag about the ability to put an edge on a knife...
> I prefer to perform my daily head-shaves with a proper straight razor myself


+1, it successively served to amaze the hell out of many SR newbies, but other than that.. I guess Murray Carter quirky shaving vids are inspiring to some people after all.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 19, 2013)

i know this guy. Jens. ivn been in his house. :groucho:


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> A DE is a double edge razor.
> Like a Gillette Fatboy or thousands of other similar ones..



OK, I'm intrigued. I can't imagine shaving my head with a straight razor. The head blades are nice but clog. I like the Power Fusion because it unclogs easily. Will a double edged razor give a smoother shave? I know nothing of them except remember one in my grandparent's bathroom. I don't shave every day, maybe every other or every third day and if there is something better out there I'd love to know.

-AJ


----------



## Birnando (Jan 19, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> OK, I'm intrigued. I can't imagine shaving my head with a straight razor. The head blades are nice but clog. I like the Power Fusion because it unclogs easily. Will a double edged razor give a smoother shave? I know nothing of them except remember one in my grandparent's bathroom. I don't shave every day, maybe every other or every third day and if there is something better out there I'd love to know.
> 
> -AJ



Yes, in my opinion a DE will shave circles around the Fusion.
Closer, smoother and without clogging up while doing so.
They can be had for just a few bucks on ebay, and the blades are dirt cheap compared to the cartridges.
Try to find a vintage Gillette, and get some Gillette yellow pack blades and you have some stellar gear for shaving.
Again, imho that is


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 19, 2013)

trimming the bush to make the tree look taller
[video=youtube;1TiJNewpCnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TiJNewpCnY[/video]


----------



## The hekler (Jan 19, 2013)

If I have a little fuzz going on I use an open comb style, almost impossible to clog and much smoother then any cartridge razor I've ever used. The quality of the blade plays a huge part in the closeness of shave with DE razors, you can buy cheap wilkinson's or the like at Walmart for a buck or two for a ten pack which will last a month but for a better shave quality blades make all the difference, I like feather blades but some find them to be "too sharp."


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 19, 2013)

Birnando said:


> Yes, in my opinion a DE will shave circles around the Fusion.
> Closer, smoother and without clogging up while doing so.
> They can be had for just a few bucks on ebay, and the blades are dirt cheap compared to the cartridges.
> Try to find a vintage Gillette, and get some Gillette yellow pack blades and you have some stellar gear for shaving.
> Again, imho that is



Yeah I agree with you totally. Got a DE for Christmas a while ago and I love it. Shaves way better than any of the modern Gilettes and the blades cost about 20p each


----------



## Talal (Jan 19, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> OK, I'm intrigued. I can't imagine shaving my head with a straight razor. The head blades are nice but clog. I like the Power Fusion because it unclogs easily. Will a double edged razor give a smoother shave? I know nothing of them except remember one in my grandparent's bathroom. I don't shave every day, maybe every other or every third day and if there is something better out there I'd love to know.
> 
> -AJ



I shaved my head for many years before growing my hair long, and i can agree the head blades are terrible and clog. I used the gillete mach 3s at the time ,. but i was not into DE or wet shaving at the time.

A DE or straight razor shave on the head or face is supreme in comparison to the more "modern" methods, and more cost effective (if you control the addiction!)

I personally use DE Razors to shave and have never looked back.

And to those commenting on the video! he didnt have very long hair but you can hear that its scraping and shaving .. hes probably just going for that smooth glass feel. And again what shocked me is not because its just another knife shaving video, its the LONG strokes he took!! realy scary imo the guy is totally "zen"


----------



## Birnando (Jan 20, 2013)

bieniek said:


> And you propably have enough of these not to need nakiri for the job
> Hope U had nice holiday B
> 
> Ive seen this guy shaving with CCK cleaver but whats the point I havent catched that. Hes from Sweden



I reckon I kinda do
Thanks mate, NYC was great!
Both the Mrs and I had a ball over there.
Will go back soon


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2013)

:bliss:


Lefty said:


> I've been cutting my vegetables with a straight razor for years. This is no big deal....


 :laughat:

When I saw Murry shave off his beard wt a necknife,in his advanced sharpening DVD at first I thought what is he doing?Then it hit me,taking a totaly dull blade,2 basic stones,& sound tech.,shaved a full beard off his face & neck.I was impressed.Started working on stropping on polishing stones after that.

I give you straight Razor guys credit,never used one yet maybe too chicken


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 23, 2013)

i've seen murry shave with a spoon! =D


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 27, 2013)

This guy is cool, I give him credit cuz he does what he does and he does it well. I LOVE shaving the nugbone with my DE. 100 feather razors cost me $15 shipped. My 1943 Gillette cost me $6. I have straights as well and got pretty good with them but DE is so convenient and easy just been rocking that lately. Smoothest shave ever.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to try a Gem single edge. Should be here this week. If I like it I might try a Vie from Lefty.

-AJ


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 28, 2013)

I can get 30 feather blades,Merker 180 safty razor,Tweezerman brush for about 60.00 on Amazon.Now I'm using Costco throwaways & canned soap,I could easy go to a brush & mug,have 2 Antique carbon straight razors,but not the huevos to try them yet.

Maybe I will try the DE safty razor & feather blades see how I like it


----------



## Birnando (Jan 28, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> I can get 30 feather blades,Merker 180 safty razor,Tweezerman brush for about 60.00 on Amazon.Now I'm using Costco throwaways & canned soap,I could easy go to a brush & mug,have 2 Antique carbon straight razors,but not the huevos to try them yet.
> 
> Maybe I will try the DE safty razor & feather blades see how I like it



That would be a great start for getting better shaves and less skin-irritation
One little tip if you go that route; Get a sampler pack of various blades.
The various blades out there can really make a difference when you find the right one for you.
That said, the Feather blades are top-notch, although some feel they are a bit harsh.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks I was looking & found bulk blades are much cheaper but wanted to try first & see how I like it.So got 10 feather blades,Merker 180,Tweezerman bager brush,shaving soap all for 60.00 free shipping.Now I will look into sampler pacs. like you said.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe I should start a new thread. Got my Gem today. Shaved a third of my face with it. Not impressed so far. My Power Fusion shaved the other 2/3 faster and didn't feel like it was pulling tbe hairs out. Wasn't even a close contest. I'll give the old fashion blade a few more attempts though.

-AJ


----------



## Birnando (Jan 29, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread. Got my Gem today. Shaved a third of my face with it. Not impressed so far. My Power Fusion shaved the other 2/3 faster and didn't feel like it was pulling tbe hairs out. Wasn't even a close contest. I'll give the old fashion blade a few more attempts though.
> 
> -AJ



From the sound of it, uou are experiencing what most do when starting with traditional gear.
There is a slight learning curve to that Gem, what with proper beard prep, stretching and angles.

That said, it will deliver super smooth shaves once mastered.

Oh, and just for clarity, the only thing the modern Fusion et al systems have going for it is speed.
So don't expect to do it as fast traditionally as with the modern systems.
On all other measurable factors, the traditional wet-shave wins it by a mile 
IMHO that is


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't given up yet. I'll give it a fair shake. I read lots of forums regarding shaving the head with DE razors. It looked to me that about 8 out of 10 tried and went back to a cartridge razor. I can certainly understand why. Shaving the back of the head blind is NOT easy with the DE/SE razor. Holding the razor upside down is difficult; being head heavy it wants to slip out of my hand. The short metal handle on mine is not a good combo either. Would definitely prefer a handle about 2 inches longer, bigger round and probably plastic for the back of my head.

Interesting the most popular choice for the head seemed to be the Mach 3 which surprised me.

When my head stop bleeding I'll try it again. LOL. Probably another 2 or 3 days.

On the face, it was much easier today. So I would say that with 5 days beard growth Fusion wins. With 1 1/2 days growth they are equal. Took the same amount of time. I can't tell any difference in smoothness or closeness or irritation. I have a tough beard. Those stupid indicator strips Gillette uses are gone after one shave for me. If I can get three shaves out of a Fusion blade I've done good. I can't get under my nose with the Gem so I have to get the Fusion out anyway for that. So the Fusion wins again there.

Will keep at it a few more times.

-AJ


----------



## Yoni Lang (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Scraping an already shaved head with a dull knife is :lame:



words out of my mouth


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2013)

That gnome should grow some hair on his dome if he wants to impress us.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 16, 2013)

Just to revive an old thread,been using DE little over 4 months.Now I'm into shaping a chin beard.I enjoy shaving more,takes a little more time than the throw aways,but the shave is deff. better.After using blades out of a sample pac.fr. diff. countries,I have choosen the Feather Blades fr. Japan as my favorite.They cut so clean & close.I liked the Astra Fr. Russia too.

Thanks you guys for introducing the joy of shaving.


----------

